# Official 2012 Shifa Interview Feedback Discussion



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

My interview is on the 10th.Anyone giving before it,is requested to share the questions he was asked.Would help alot


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

Great idea chinablue!


----------



## Arslan Chaudry (Sep 28, 2012)

MedGrunt said:


> Great idea chinablue!


Mine is on 8th.
I'll share my experience, don't you worry


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

Arslan Chaudry said:


> Mine is on 8th.
> I'll share my experience, don't you worry


thank you so much


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

Mine's on the 16th so I will hopefully absorb information LOL! But my cousin's is on the 8th so I'll share what she says.


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

To help those out who have early interview's, this should be helpful. It was posted by 'hammi3' about last year's interviews:

"Assalamalaikum everyone!!!
i am currently studying in shifa and here is my experience. 
first of all, everything said about the donation and stuff is all rubbish
secondly, as already mentioned, if your aggregate score is around 70, you will have good chances to make it to the final list. aggregate include 40% entrance test, 40% Fsc, 10% matric and 10% interview.
what do they ask in the interview? well majority of the questions are the usual ones and other are related to ethics eg 
where did you studied from?
why do you want to be a doctor? 
what do your parents do?
can you pay the fee? 
why shifa? why not any other college? 
what will you do if a young girl comes to you for an abortion?
what will be your approach to spread health awareness in some village?
qualities of a doctor?

let me know if you guys have any more queries."

"another question that they usually ask is that what is mercy killing? is it allowed in islam? your point of view?"

Credit to 'hammi3' for these 2 quotes.


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

And also, since it seems they ask quite a few questions about social and political issues, you might want to form an opinion about the riots that happened due to the anti-Islam film recently. I get the funny feeling they're gonna ask that question too.


----------



## mbbs (Sep 17, 2012)

Aoa..
found this..

Is mercy killing allowed in islam?

mercy killing is where one person is killed since that person has a disease or illness which has no cure and is giving that person immense pain. so to free that person from that pain they are killed before they are actually meant to die.

if it is allowed in islam then are there any rulings to it like it can only be performed if the person gives their consent...since it is performed voluntarily (victim's consent is taken) or non-voluntarily (the consent isnot taken and the are just killed).

and if mercy killing is not allowed in islam because god is meant to give and take lives. so what if their is a situation like a hospital which has limited resources and this person is diagnosed with some serious illness and is only about to live for a month plus he is on a life support machine. another patient comes who urgently needs the life support machine and the hospital has one so would it be ok to end the first person's life (he only has a month or so to live) so that the other person's life can be saved?

^Now suppose this question comes....what should we answer?


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

For the first:
I'm no expert on Islam, but if a victim's consent is taken, it is pretty much suicide so it would be Haram I guess. However, involuntarily it probably isn't but then that's ethically a bit wrong. If I were to find a way to do so while merging it medicine with Islam, I would take the consent of the patient's family. But ethically, I would do it with the consent of the patient and say it is an exception to suicide, because you are helping not harming him. My argument in that case would be that issues like mercy killing were not prevalent at the Prophet's time so there's no ruling in Islam for it.

For the second:
It would be extremely wrong in my opinion to sacrifice one patient for the other without consent, if he allows it, it's another thing. If such a situation arises and consent is not given, then unfortunately for the second patient, he would have to be sent to another hospital.


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

mbbs said:


> Aoa..
> found this..
> 
> Is mercy killing allowed in islam?
> ...


umm if the patient asks for it,its suicide and is haram and if he doesnt,well then wont it be called murder?Doctors have no right to decide when a patient should just die.But thats just my opinion.And i heard they ask about abortion alot too.In that case,I think we should just talk about laws ! Guess they want doctors who would stick to the laws of the country when making decisions.I guess abortion is illegal in Pakistan so we must not perform it under any circumstances but im not sure of that :s Id be thankful if anyone can confirm it?
And is euthanasia not mentioned in Islam at all ?  
I would say ,we should talk about laws and ethics when answering questions like these.And should we talk about Islam too? What if the person interviewing us aint a Muslim ?


----------



## mbbs (Sep 17, 2012)

^That's a rare case...Most probably, that person's gonna be a Muslim...


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

mbbs said:


> ^That's a rare case...Most probably, that person's gonna be a Muslim...


 i seee


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

chinablue said:


> umm if the patient asks for it,its suicide and is haram and if he doesnt,well then wont it be called murder?Doctors have no right to decide when a patient should just die.But thats just my opinion.And i heard they ask about abortion alot too.In that case,I think we should just talk about laws ! Guess they want doctors who would stick to the laws of the country when making decisions.I guess abortion is illegal in Pakistan so we must not perform it under any circumstances but im not sure of that :s Id be thankful if anyone can confirm it?
> And is euthanasia not mentioned in Islam at all ?
> I would say ,we should talk about laws and ethics when answering questions like these.And should we talk about Islam too? What if the person interviewing us aint a Muslim ?


In Pakistan, abortion is legal as long as the organs are not developed. They usually are developed by the fourth month so it's legal before that time. Laws of the country say abortion is also allowed at any time if it's necessary to save the mother's life. I stand by the argument that euthanasia should be allowed if permission is taken from the close relatives of the patient. Maybe a white lie could be told to the patient telling him he is scheduled to die the date you kill him instead of the actual predicted date of death.


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

heartbreak said:


> In Pakistan, abortion is legal as long as the organs are not developed. They usually are developed by the fourth month so it's legal before that time. Laws of the country say abortion is also allowed at any time if it's necessary to save the mother's life. I stand by the argument that euthanasia should be allowed if permission is taken from the close relatives of the patient. Maybe a white lie could be told to the patient telling him he is scheduled to die the date you kill him instead of the actual predicted date of death.


Yu sure abortion is legal in certain circumstances ??


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

'hammi3' said so, and he's a Shifa student and I'll quote:

"In 1990, the Pakistan government revised the colonial-era Penal Code of
1860 with respect to abortion. The revisions sought to conform better to
Islamic teachings regarding offenses against the human body. Under the
1990 revision, the conditions for legal abortion depend on the developmental stage of the fetus—that is, whether the fetus’s organs are formed or not.
Islamic scholars have usually considered the fetus’s organs to be formed by
the fourth month of gestation. Before formation of the organs, abortions are
permitted to save the woman’s life or in order to provide “necessary treatment.” After organs are formed, abortions are permitted only to save the
woman’s life.
Likewise, the penalties for illegal abortion depend on the fetus’s developmental stage at the time of the abortion. Before organs are formed, the
offense is penalized under civil law (ta’zir), by imprisonment for 3–10 years.
After organs are formed, traditional Islamic penalties, in the form of compensation (diyat), are imposed. Depending on the outcome of the abortion,
imprisonment may be imposed as well.
Source: United Nations Population Division, Abortion Policies: A Global Review,
New York: United Nations, 2002"


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

But its only allowed to save the womans life,right? What if a woman wants an abortion cus she simply doesnt want a baby ?
And i heard they ask you to consider the case of some one who has been raped as well. :S What should we say to that??


----------



## napster (Sep 12, 2012)

mine is on 18th..


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

chinablue said:


> But its only allowed to save the womans life,right? What if a woman wants an abortion cus she simply doesnt want a baby ?
> And i heard they ask you to consider the case of some one who has been raped as well. :S What should we say to that??


In an interview, you have the option of saying whatever you think is right as long as you can give a reasonable explanation to prove why you think so. But here's my opinion. Abortion should only be allowed if the patient has been raped or of course the mother's life is in danger. Because rape is a different case, it's a spontaneous violation. And therefore pregnancy in that case could not have been predicted, nor prevented. But I personally would not allow an abortion otherwise because the woman has a choice and it can be prevented completely. She shouldn't have taken any unnecessary risks if she really did not want a baby. And the baby has rights too, an abortion is like a murder of the baby. So for me, it would only be if it's rape or if the mother's life is in danger. And I think you can hold your own views too as long as you have a reasonable explanation as to why you think so.


----------



## ridaa (Oct 7, 2011)

chinablue said:


> But its only allowed to save the womans life,right? What if a woman wants an abortion cus she simply doesnt want a baby ?
> And i heard they ask you to consider the case of some one who has been raped as well. :S What should we say to that??


According to woman's right and personal opinion (pro-women rights), it totally depends on the girl if she wants to have an abortion or not if she is raped. And I think that would be the right answer too.


----------



## myctoRule (Sep 23, 2011)

What if a couple comes to know that the baby has mutational disease such as down syndrome and she is in her 3rd month of pregnancy, should abortion be still allowed if parents consent is taken?


----------



## myctoRule (Sep 23, 2011)

btw i have a choice to give the interview between 15 to 19th octuber on foreign seat, which date should i choose guys?


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

myctoRule said:


> btw i have a choice to give the interview between 15 to 19th octuber on foreign seat, which date should i choose guys?


15th, just get it over with! There will be plenty of interviews before the 15th so you should have enough info about it then. You won't have too much more info by the 19th any way. That's my advice.


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

myctoRule said:


> What if a couple comes to know that the baby has mutational disease such as down syndrome and she is in her 3rd month of pregnancy, should abortion be still allowed if parents consent is taken?


I'd say yes. I think that would come under the category of 'necessary treatment' in Pakistani laws. And since it's before the start of the fourth month, it should be legal. But again, they're gonna ask you about whether you think it should be allowed, not what the Pakistani laws say is allowed. So even if it doesn't come in that category, if you think it should be allowed and can prove why you think so, that should be good. I'd be more comfortable in proving it to be allowed rather than not allowed.


----------



## ridaa (Oct 7, 2011)

myctoRule said:


> What if a couple comes to know that the baby has mutational disease such as down syndrome and she is in her 3rd month of pregnancy, should abortion be still allowed if parents consent is taken?


lol DUH


----------



## Fatima Hassan (May 18, 2012)

i do not think abortion should be allowed of a down syndrome child because there is a level unsurety that whether the child will have down syndrome or not as no scientific screening of an unborn child is 100 % accurate. and even if the child does have down syndrome, it is not a life threatening disease . there are institutions available for a down syndrome child to adjust. and most importantly if the parents are muslims, they should have trust in Allah that their birth of this child would be best for them and if it were not so, the child would be aborted later on naturally. If the parents are non muslims then it is their call to make.


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

Fatima Hassan said:


> i do not think abortion should be allowed of a down syndrome child because there is a level unsurety that whether the child will have down syndrome or not as no scientific screening of an unborn child is 100 % accurate. and even if the child does have down syndrome, it is not a life threatening disease . there are institutions available for a down syndrome child to adjust. and most importantly if the parents are muslims, they should have trust in Allah that their birth of this child would be best for them and if it were not so, the child would be aborted later on naturally. If the parents are non muslims then it is their call to make.


...Agreed actually. I change my mind. But if they ask such questions, they should also specify whether it is life-threatening or the probability of accuracy of the predictions made before birth. I guess I'm against abortions unless they threaten the mother's life or of course rape. That's my final stance hopefully.


----------



## far2cool (Oct 8, 2012)

*Shifa*



chinablue said:


> My interview is on the 10th.Anyone giving before it,is requested to share the questions he was asked.Would help alot


mine is on 12th i would love to share the experience but would also love to absorb knowledge about the queries they ask....moreover if any one cud help me suggesting the most suitable answers to the regular expected questions would be really appreciated#grin#grin#grin


----------



## far2cool (Oct 8, 2012)

usmanmir said:


> 1. Two One-on-One interviews each of not more than 10 minutes.
> 2. The interview was on the campus on the bases of first come first serve. You get your number and wait beofre its calld out. They give you a card bearing the room number you ought to go in for the interview.
> 6. I searched answers to the questions over the internet, and then wrote down my own thoughts/points.
> 9. Yes, Shifa is my first priority.
> ...


yikes..!!!.SO considering the questions a lttle bit hard to answer at the spot then...id really love to prepare in advance...please let me know of the most probable queries that could be asked and suggest the most suitable answers so that my seat is finalised in shifa.....#eek#eek
thanking you in anticipation.


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

Another question they asked as reported by an acquaintance was about family planning and why people don't limit the number of children they have. They wanted an Islamic point of view which says no. They asked a physicians's role in society other than being a doctor. What would you do if a person is stealing. Would you cheat if you see your friend cheating and stuff like that. That's the only info I have to give for now.


----------



## far2cool (Oct 8, 2012)

heartbreak said:


> Another question they asked as reported by an acquaintance was about family planning and why people don't limit the number of children they have. They wanted an Islamic point of view which says no. They asked a physicians's role in society other than being a doctor. What would you do if a person is stealing. Would you cheat if you see your friend cheating and stuff like that. That's the only info I have to give for now.


thank you for now looking forward for more clues...#happy


----------



## Aysha (Sep 11, 2012)

I got this from and article guys:

Bioethicist Andrew Varga summarizes the abortion argument from rape and incest in the following way:It is argued that in these tragic cases the great value of the mental health of a woman who becomes pregnant as a result of rape or incest can best be safe-guarded by abortion. It is also said that a pregnancy caused by rape or incest is the result of a grave injustice and that the victim should not be obliged to carry the fetus to viability. This would keep reminding her for nine months of the violence committed against her and would just increase her mental anguish. It is reasoned that the value of the woman's mental health is greater than the value of the fetus. In addition, it is maintained that the fetus is an aggressor against the woman's integrity and personal life; it is only just and morally defensible to repel an aggressor even by killing him if that is the only way to defend personal and human values. It is concluded, then, that abortion is justified in these cases.​


----------



## Aysha (Sep 11, 2012)

And life saving machines to patients that have end-stage diseases can be taken off, and given to others, preferrably children. the former be provided with nursing and palliative care such as sedatives so they dont face "air hunger" incase the patients outnumber the ventilators.


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

Bear in mind that the interviewers hold Islam higher than ethics. This was what an acquaintance had to say who had the interview today.



Hey...This is my 100th post, I have officially become a "Med Studentz Regular". Mubarak hoon!


----------



## mbbs (Sep 17, 2012)

AOA! People who had their interviews today..how was it? what did they ask..?


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

Aysha said:


> I got this from and article guys:
> 
> Bioethicist Andrew Varga summarizes the abortion argument from rape and incest in the following way:It is argued that in these tragic cases the great value of the mental health of a woman who becomes pregnant as a result of rape or incest can best be safe-guarded by abortion. It is also said that a pregnancy caused by rape or incest is the result of a grave injustice and that the victim should not be obliged to carry the fetus to viability. This would keep reminding her for nine months of the violence committed against her and would just increase her mental anguish. It is reasoned that the value of the woman's mental health is greater than the value of the fetus. In addition, it is maintained that the fetus is an aggressor against the woman's integrity and personal life; it is only just and morally defensible to repel an aggressor even by killing him if that is the only way to defend personal and human values. It is concluded, then, that abortion is justified in these cases.​


Hmmm...we all did agree that abortion should be allowed in the case of rape. But I'd have to disagree with what the article says about the fetus being an aggressor against the woman's integrity. The fetus has no choice but to be created, it is as innocent as the woman raped. It has rights too! My stance is that abortions should only be allowed if (a)-The woman's life is at risk or (b)-Rape or any other such tragic events.


----------



## far2cool (Oct 8, 2012)

I WOULD SAY THAT ABORTION SHOULD BE THE ONLY OPTION IF AND ONLY THE WOMAN IS IN A FATAL RISK...THAT DOESNOT EVEN IMPLY IN CASE OF RAPE OR INCEST
As Reardon says, "We must recognize that children conceived through sexual assault also deserve to have their voices heard." When tragedy happens, real compassion means being there for both the woman and her child, every step of the way. Tragedy can't be repealed, but it can be dealt with. And indeed, as so many women have found from personal experience, good can come from evil. 
Dr. Sandra Mahkorn found that 75 to 85 percent did not have abortions.? Several reasons were given for not aborting. Many women who become pregnant through sexual assault do not believe in abortion, believing it would be a further act of violence perpetrated against their bodies and their children. Further, many believe that their children?s lives may have some intrinsic meaning or purpose which they do not yet understand. This child was brought into their lives by a horrible, repulsive act. But perhaps God, or fate, will use the child for some greater purpose. Good can come from evil. 
The woman may also sense, at least at a subconscious level, that if she can get through the pregnancy she will have conquered the rape. By giving birth, she can reclaim some of her lost self-esteem. Giving birth, especially when conception was not desired, is a totally selfless act, a generous act, a display of courage, strength, and honor. It is proof that she is better than the rapist. While he was selfish, she can be generous. While he destroyed, she can nurture


----------



## Aysha (Sep 11, 2012)

Islam Question and Answer - Abortion of pregnancy resulting from rape


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

Yes, so abortion is Islamically also allowed in the case of rape, but it is not permitted in any other case, including zina. Because in the case of rape, it's involuntary and the woman has no control of it. But in the case of zina, the woman knows the risks and has the choice of not risking anything.


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

heartbreak said:


> Yes, so abortion is Islamically also allowed in the case of rape, but it is not permitted in any other case, including zina. Because in the case of rape, it's involuntary and the woman has no control of it. But in the case of zina, the woman knows the risks and has the choice of not risking anything.


I doubt its allowed in the case of rape in Islam :s Its still killing an innocent child.


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

and its the 8th of oct -_- interviews started ! feedback,anyone?? :/


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

far2cool said:


> I WOULD SAY THAT ABORTION SHOULD BE THE ONLY OPTION IF AND ONLY THE WOMAN IS IN A FATAL RISK...THAT DOESNOT EVEN IMPLY IN CASE OF RAPE OR INCEST
> As Reardon says, "We must recognize that children conceived through sexual assault also deserve to have their voices heard." When tragedy happens, real compassion means being there for both the woman and her child, every step of the way. Tragedy can't be repealed, but it can be dealt with. And indeed, as so many women have found from personal experience, good can come from evil.
> Dr. Sandra Mahkorn found that 75 to 85 percent did not have abortions.… Several reasons were given for not aborting. Many women who become pregnant through sexual assault do not believe in abortion, believing it would be a further act of violence perpetrated against their bodies and their children. Further, many believe that their children’s lives may have some intrinsic meaning or purpose which they do not yet understand. This child was brought into their lives by a horrible, repulsive act. But perhaps God, or fate, will use the child for some greater purpose. Good can come from evil.
> The woman may also sense, at least at a subconscious level, that if she can get through the pregnancy she will have conquered the rape. By giving birth, she can reclaim some of her lost self-esteem. Giving birth, especially when conception was not desired, is a totally selfless act, a generous act, a display of courage, strength, and honor. It is proof that she is better than the rapist. While he was selfish, she can be generous. While he destroyed, she can nurture


That's true, but I believe the choice should be given. By doing an abortion, the woman knows she is ordering murder of the foetus, so it's her decision. However, 75-85% of the times, she will not do it. But in the case of the 15-25%, it can be done. And relating to Islam, not having an abortion from rape is recommended but having an abortion is not haram, it's permissible as long as it is done before the fourth month (probably makruh though).


----------



## Aysha (Sep 11, 2012)

heartbreak said:


> Yes, so abortion is Islamically also allowed in the case of rape, but it is not permitted in any other case, including zina. Because in the case of rape, it's involuntary and the woman has no control of it. But in the case of zina, the woman knows the risks and has the choice of not risking anything.


Agreed. And if the woman decides to keep it, its her choice.
So, what would we answer, we'd perform abortion?


----------



## Aysha (Sep 11, 2012)

chinablue said:


> and its the 8th of oct -_- interviews started ! feedback,anyone?? :/


Mine is tomorrow :/


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

chinablue said:


> and its the 8th of oct -_- interviews started ! feedback,anyone?? :/


My cousin says this:
Another question they asked as reported by an acquaintance was about family planning and why people don't limit the number of children they have. They wanted an Islamic point of view which says no. They asked a physicians's role in society other than being a doctor. What would you do if a person is stealing. Would you cheat if you see your friend cheating and stuff like that. That's the only info I have to give for now. ​ 

Also says they were Islamic sorta people, so they wanted answers conforming to the Islamic code of conduct.


----------



## mbbs (Sep 17, 2012)

@heartbreak What about the other questions? were they the same in the post quoted above from previous year?


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

Aysha said:


> Agreed. And if the woman decides to keep it, its her choice.
> So, what would we answer, we'd perform abortion?


Depending on the circumstance.
If they ask you about rape, you should say 'yes'
If they ask you about a situation where the woman's life is in danger, you'd have to say 'yes' because that's Pakistani law
If they ask you about a loose character, you'd say 'no'

At least, that's how I'd answer it.


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

mbbs said:


> @heartbreak What about the other questions? were they the same in the post quoted above from previous year?


Didn't get the chance to meet her, she just texted them to me, and this is what she reported in the SMS. I'm guessing yes, because I already told her about those questions so she'd be prepared. These are the questions that caught her off-guard.


----------



## medi (Sep 13, 2012)

Mine's tomorrow...never been more nervous in life!!! :/


----------



## far2cool (Oct 8, 2012)

heartbreak said:


> Depending on the circumstance.
> If they ask you about rape, you should say 'yes'
> If they ask you about a situation where the woman's life is in danger, you'd have to say 'yes' because that's Pakistani law
> If they ask you about a loose character, you'd say 'no'
> ...


i have been searching about all such relevant topics and fatwas about them in islam...different maulvis have different opinions ....who should we stick too??the topic is debatable but we shud give the most relevant and precise answer...what should we do in this case??


----------



## Aysha (Sep 11, 2012)

The abstract from the article I had first posted was to give an idea how a child from rape may affect the mental faculties of the mother. And in a Saudi Arabian's doctor's presentation on medical ethics I read that abortion was permitted if it affects the physical as well as mental faculties of the mother. Rape would affect the mental faculties, its a horrible thing. But Im not really trusting this person much because yet another saudi doctor, my father's collegue wrote me answers to a few questions and rendered family planning, vastectomy and tubectomy, as well as oral contraceptives legal :/

How about a simple no. Hell with such a doubtful question.


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

LOL since when have Saudi doctors become so authentic on mixing Islam with medicine!
I'm gonna ask my cousin if the interviewers are looking for right or wrong answers. Because common sense would say you can say whatever you think is right as long as you can explain why you think so. Just form an opinion of what you think is right and what you can easily defend. And then stick to it. I'm sure the interviewers won't go into so much detail about abortions as we have.


----------



## far2cool (Oct 8, 2012)

heartbreak said:


> LOL since when have Saudi doctors become so authentic on mixing Islam with medicine!
> I'm gonna ask my cousin if the interviewers are looking for right or wrong answers. Because common sense would say you can say whatever you think is right as long as you can explain why you think so. Just form an opinion of what you think is right and what you can easily defend. And then stick to it. I'm sure the interviewers won't go into so much detail about abortions as we have.


haha exactly we are taking into account such minute details as if we will b going to give them a lecture about it...#rofl
@heart break when is your interview...??


----------



## Fatima Hassan (May 18, 2012)

i agree  but it was interesting discussion just the same. maybe in later life as doctor we migh get to use it IA


----------



## far2cool (Oct 8, 2012)

@fatima when is your interview??


----------



## Fatima Hassan (May 18, 2012)

i havent applied to shifa. i was clicked on this thread because my friend is siving the interview and i though it would help her. and then kept on reading as these questions might help me in other medical college's interview


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

Mine's on the 16th, so I've got time on my hands. I was actually more confused about the family planning topic. Because according to my cousin, the interviewers were looking for the Islamic viewpoint which is no. Whereas in fact, I don't see anything un-Islamic about it. It's simply the wiser thing to do.


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

heartbreak said:


> My cousin says this:Another question they asked as reported by an acquaintance was about family planning and why people don't limit the number of children they have. They wanted an Islamic point of view which says no. They asked a physicians's role in society other than being a doctor. What would you do if a person is stealing. Would you cheat if you see your friend cheating and stuff like that. That's the only info I have to give for now. ​
> 
> 
> Also says they were Islamic sorta people, so they wanted answers conforming to the Islamic code of conduct.


What did she say about the paragraphs they ask you to write ,before the interview?


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

chinablue said:


> What did she say about the paragraphs they ask you to write ,before the interview?


No mention of any paragraphs...but here's a bit more information:

-There are actually 2 interviews lasting approximately 10 minutes each. In one interview, they will give you situations and what you would do to effectively deal with them. Then they send you to another room with another interviewer. In the second interview, they will ask you about your opinions on certain issues like abortion, family planning etc.
-Your interview sadly varies according to the person interviewing you. There are a number of separate rooms, there's one interviewer in each. They send you to these rooms randomly for your interview. Better hope your interviewer is not too rigid in his views.
-There are no right or wrong answers. Just make sure you are able to prove yourself with good reasons to back your answer. And whatever your answer is, you must be confident about it.

That is all the info I can muster up, credit goes to my cousin. Good Luck! Do share your experiences as much as possible so we can all have a better idea about it.


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

heartbreak said:


> No mention of any paragraphs...but here's a bit more information:
> 
> -There are actually 2 interviews lasting approximately 10 minutes each. In one interview, they will give you situations and what you would do to effectively deal with them. Then they send you to another room with another interviewer. In the second interview, they will ask you about your opinions on certain issues like abortion, family planning etc.
> -Your interview sadly varies according to the person interviewing you. There are a number of separate rooms, there's one interviewer in each. They send you to these rooms randomly for your interview. Better hope your interviewer is not too rigid in his views.
> ...


Okay!Will surely share my experience.Thank you so very much )


----------



## hammi3 (Oct 8, 2009)

**

As far as i know, you report at c2(i-e second floor of college) for your interview, where they give you a questionnaire to fill out, which has nothing to do with the interview scoring. then they give you a topic or two to write a paragraph either in support of the topic or against it. thereafter, you will wait for your interview turn, which as already mentioned, are random..... for ALL THE ETHICAL QUESTIONS THAT THEY ASK, THEY ARE LOOKING FOR THE ANSWERS THAT ARE IN ACCORDANCE WITH OUR RELIGION ISLAM AND YOU SHOULD KNOW WHY YOU ARE SUPPORTING A PARTICULAR OPINION..... (their are many debatable topic and for that you should stick to what a sensible person would do had he been in that situation. don't give them any idea that you already know the interview questions and have memorize the answers bla bla 

get well dressed for the interview ( that doesn't mean that guys should suit up. a simple tuck in shirt, formal pants and shoes will do the job) 

start your interview with greeting the interviewer.. Assalamalaikum ill be good.
be confident through out the interview and don't let them know that you are nervous bla bla
if you don't know something that they ask, tell them that you don't know instead of making a philosopher of yourself.
at the end of the interview you should ask a question related to shifa like the sport facilities from the interviewer and finish your interview with thanking the interviewer and saying Allah hafiz.

GOod luck !!!


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

Oh actually, I had a great problem with getting to know how to greet them. I was thinking I should actually shake hands with them if they are the men. And wearing a tie...but I guess that would be overdoing it.


----------



## far2cool (Oct 8, 2012)

so lets mug it all up...
enter the room...with a confident smile....say assalmualikum....take your seat when told to(do they observe the seating ettiquet also...i.e sit from left side n raise from the right o something like that??=P)
stay confident and give logical explaination n stick to it your answer should be affiliated with islamic laws and ethics...be honest be yourself select simple words that are easily intelligible instead of making the"i am an american"expression
while you leave...leave good comments and ask some decent query if you have...=)
is it enough or am i missing something....??#wink


----------



## Hera Javed (Aug 28, 2012)

hey
can the people who have already done the interview please put up some questions
i have no idea where to prepare from!
and my interview is tomorow!!


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

Hera Javed said:


> hey
> can the people who have already done the interview please put up some questions
> i have no idea where to prepare from!
> and my interview is tomorow!!


Lots of questions are mentioned in this forum already...You should check them out. Are you a local or foreign student?


----------



## aquamarinaquarian (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi everyone,
I just had my interview and these were the questions I was asked:

1) Why do you want to become a doctor?
2) What would you do if you saw a woman stealing a piece of bread to feed her starving child? (I was asked a lot of counter questions about this one and it was kinda hard to answer on the spot :?)
3) Why do you want to attend Shifa?
4) What would you do if your very good friend didn't want you to be friends with other people? (again this one was kinda tough to answer too...and a i got a lot of additional questions after i gave my responses)
5) What do you want to do after graduating with your MBBS?
6)What would you do if a patient came to you and told you that they couldn't afford to pay you for your services?
7)What are some health issues in Pakistan that are not prevalent in other parts of the world?
8) What are the essential qualities of a good doctor?
9) What was your motivation for becoming a doctor? (very similar to Question 1 which I was asked by another interviewer)

Hope this helps! Thanks to everyone else for posting their experiences, it was really helpful!


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

aquamarinaquarian said:


> Hi everyone,
> I just had my interview and these were the questions I was asked:
> 
> 1) Why do you want to become a doctor?
> ...


Thanks so much, this helps a lot! Weren't there any questions on abortion, or family planning, and mercy killiing and stuff like that?


----------



## far2cool (Oct 8, 2012)

aquamarinaquarian said:


> Hi everyone,
> I just had my interview and these were the questions I was asked:
> 
> 1) Why do you want to become a doctor?
> ...


n v were mad discussing about abortion euthanasia family planning and what not...=P


----------



## Zonaska (Oct 9, 2012)

i actually got a question about the abortion issue. I was asked what I would do if a pregnant woman came to me and said that she already has about 10 kids and wanted to abort this child.


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

Okay ,I just got back home from SHIFA  First, they first told me to write about 10 lines about this statement ,
'A life spent making mistakes is not only more honorable,but more useful than a life spent doing nothing'
super simple!


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

These were the questions i was asked in the first interview!
1.Why do you wanna be a doctor?
2.Are you ready to work hard to achieve your goal?
3.Where are you from?
4.What are the health problems in your city?
5.How would you reduce health problems in your area?
6.How would you reduce health problems in your area without ANY expenditure of money?
7.A pregnant ,unmarried girl comes to you for abortion,would you do it?
8.What would you prefer to be,10 years from now? An MBBS doctor only?Or a specialist? What exactly?
9.Do you think some medical fields are not suitable for girls?And why?
10.What if you're working at a hospital and there are many patients waiting in a queue for their turn and the Prime Minister of Punjab comes to you and demands to be treated first ?Would you do it? (this was followed by many counter questions like what if he threatens you etc etc)
11.Anything you'd like to say or ask me?
P.s the person who took this interview was the Associate Dean and an awesomee person  I was literally enjoying talking to him!


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

the second interview was somewhat 'annoying' !The woman kept on asking soo many questions about the same topic !She didnt even smile once -_- lol
1.Why do you want to be a doctor?
2.What was your MCAT score?
3.From where did you hear about SHIFA?
4.Your equivalence score?
5.You find that your room mate who is also your best friend,is cheating ,and somebody from the faculty is helping her cheat! What would you do? (followed by a million counter questions)
6.You find out that roomate does drugs,what would you do? (followed by another million counter questions)
7.You need money to buy a ticket to the US,your visa is going to expire and you need to go there urgently and your friend needs money for her dads operation urgently and you both come across a bundle of notes! Its a lottt of money and you both need it,what would you do with that money? (and manyyyyy counter questions :/)


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks! Seems you had a good interview...so good luck with the marks!


----------



## aquamarinaquarian (Oct 10, 2012)

Hey heartbreak, unfortunately I didn't get any questions about abortion, euthanasia, family planning which I had prepared for. 

The ethics questions I got were totally irrelevant to medicine so I was kinda caught off guard. And the lady kept interupting me to ask me additional counter questions. Chinablue...i think we had the same interviewer#confused she was kinda intimidating...


----------



## aquamarinaquarian (Oct 10, 2012)

chinablue said:


> Okay ,I just got back home from SHIFA  First, they first told me to write about 10 lines about this statement ,
> 'A life spent making mistakes is not only more honorable,but more useful than a life spent doing nothing'
> super simple!


Oh I had the same quote too!


----------



## Buttnamal (Oct 11, 2012)

myctoRule said:


> btw i have a choice to give the interview between 15 to 19th octuber on foreign seat, which date should i choose guys?


Id just like to say hello to a fellow Calgarian applying to Shifa. Good luck.


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

aquamarinaquarian said:


> Hey heartbreak, unfortunately I didn't get any questions about abortion, euthanasia, family planning which I had prepared for.
> 
> The ethics questions I got were totally irrelevant to medicine so I was kinda caught off guard. And the lady kept interupting me to ask me additional counter questions. Chinablue...i think we had the same interviewer#confused she was kinda intimidating...


Interesting, so I guess we'll just have to stay alert for anything, and hope for a good interviewer then. Thanks you two!


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

aquamarinaquarian said:


> Hey heartbreak, unfortunately I didn't get any questions about abortion, euthanasia, family planning which I had prepared for.
> 
> The ethics questions I got were totally irrelevant to medicine so I was kinda caught off guard. And the lady kept interupting me to ask me additional counter questions. Chinablue...i think we had the same interviewer#confused she was kinda intimidating...


lol yess she was ! i hated her :/


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

And i didnt want her to know my MCAT score  its baddd !


----------



## mbbs (Sep 17, 2012)

chinablue said:


> Okay ,I just got back home from SHIFA  First, they first told me to write about 10 lines about this statement ,
> 'A life spent making mistakes is not only more honorable,but more useful than a life spent doing nothing'
> super simple!


:O you came back home at 7 pm? isnt that too late?


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

mbbs said:


> :O you came back home at 7 pm? isnt that too late?


lol i dont live in islamabad


----------



## aquamarinaquarian (Oct 10, 2012)

chinablue said:


> lol yess she was ! i hated her :/


I know! I could've answered so much better if she didn't keep interrupting me half way through my answers...oh well guess all we can do now is hope for the best


----------



## aquamarinaquarian (Oct 10, 2012)

heartbreak said:


> Interesting, so I guess we'll just have to stay alert for anything, and hope for a good interviewer then. Thanks you two!


Yup, hope for the best and be prepared for the worst  Good luck!


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

aquamarinaquarian said:


> I know! I could've answered so much better if she didn't keep interrupting me half way through my answers...oh well guess all we can do now is hope for the best


exactly :/ we might have seen eachother though


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

Buttnamal said:


> Id just like to say hello to a fellow Calgarian applying to Shifa. Good luck.


HEY!!! I'm an Edmontonian, so technically we're both from Alberta!


----------



## Killafornia (Aug 2, 2012)

Does anybody know how we will know if we are fully accepted into the university after we have given the interview already? I forgot to ask the interviewer.


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

Killafornia said:


> Does anybody know how we will know if we are fully accepted into the university after we have given the interview already? I forgot to ask the interviewer.


Either your name will show up on a merit list, or they'll e-mail it, or SMS. And you also get a letter to your home confirming that you've been selected.


----------



## napster (Sep 12, 2012)

do interviews are taking place in shifa med college or anywhere else..i have deleted their msg from my phone,,kindly tell and do we have to bring any documents with us??


----------



## Arslan Chaudry (Sep 28, 2012)

napster said:


> do interviews are taking place in shifa med college or anywhere else..i have deleted their msg from my phone,,kindly tell and do we have to bring any documents with us??


Check your emails too. They must have emailed you the same message.
Yes the interviews are taking place at Shifa college.
Do bring your original certificates of A/O-level or Matric/intermediate, equivalence and etc.


----------



## napster (Sep 12, 2012)

thank u very much...


----------



## Killafornia (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks for the response. If I am an international student, will they mail a letter to my household also? That would be kind of awesome..


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

Killafornia said:


> Thanks for the response. If I am an international student, will they mail a letter to my household also? That would be kind of awesome..


I doubt it, they'll probably give you a call, or send you the e-mail. Maybe they will mail the letter to some relative you have in Pakistan..


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

My interview was today, and it went pretty well thankfully. I know most people are probably done already, but for the rest and for next year, here's what they asked me:

First interview with probably the same woman that others found annoying: (Room 17)

1-Why do you want to be a doctor,
2-Since I said 'it's a great way to serve the country', she talked a lot about other ways, which was kinda annoying because this was only one of 3 major reasons I stated,
3-Why do I like this society more than the society in Canada, I should not have brought up the topic in the first place but I kinda gave pretty good answers,
4-I said I like football, so she asked what if I were captain of a football team abroad about to play a semi-final and my relative is sick in Pakistan, would I visit him or play the match,
5-Would I visit a sick relative if I were the only doctor in a camp in the Northern Areas,
6-The most annoying was that I know a friend in depression and he refuses to go to the talent show. I said I would try convincing him, but ultimately the decision is his. This was countered by a pretty dumb argument that I should stay with him and give him company. I know that, it's just I was talking in a totally different context, she should have asked the question differently.

Second Interview was with a man who was quite a bit less stern:

1-He asked my background,
2-What diseases are more prevalent in rural society compared to urban and why. Mainly he was looking for diseases like typhoid and cholera and lack of facilities as the main reason,
3-What is the one thing that is more prevalent in urban rather than rural society, I was unable to answer, it was stress. Mainly, because he termed it as a disease,
4-What diseases are caused by stress,
5-Why families in Pakistan are reluctant to follow family-planning,

That's as far as I can remember.


----------



## medi (Sep 13, 2012)

So today was the last interview day....any idea as to when the merit list is gona show up??? :/


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

medi said:


> So today was the last interview day....any idea as to when the merit list is gona show up??? :/


As a matter of fact, I asked them this. They said that it's either before Eid or after Eid which is vague, but they meant it probably will be released around Eid time.


----------



## aquamarinaquarian (Oct 10, 2012)

heartbreak said:


> As a matter of fact, I asked them this. They said that it's either before Eid or after Eid which is vague, but they meant it probably will be released around Eid time.


I've heard the merit list should be posted by this coming Monday. At the latest it'll probably be up by next Friday or Eid. Hope its posted soon, I'm getting nervous!


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

Oh so did you apply as a foreigner or as a local? And yeah, the sooner the better just to kill the tension.


----------



## aquamarinaquarian (Oct 10, 2012)

heartbreak said:


> Oh so did you apply as a foreigner or as a local? And yeah, the sooner the better just to kill the tension.


I applied as a foreigner. I didn't apply as a local because I wasn't able to come to Pakistan this summer for the entry test so I wrote the SAT II test instead. How about you, did you apply as a local?

Yup I've been a little tense myself lately. It would be nice to know from Shifa asap because its my first choice and the IIMC merit list is out already which is my backup. And Islamic is asking for fees as well so I have to decide soon if I'm going to go there.


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

As a local, good luck! Should be out any time now hopefully.


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey guys, I got an E-Mail from Shifa asking for my SAT 2 scores, did anyone else get it or am I alone?


----------



## Hera Javed (Aug 28, 2012)

I got it too. I called them up and the office lady was like that pmdc has made a new rule that cambridge/edexcel students can apply as foreigners in any medical university. So now people who have not already applied as foreigners can do so.
Oh, By the way the result will be out in 2 days 
Best of Luck Everyone


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

Oh okay, thanx. Same to you!


----------



## Arslan Chaudry (Sep 28, 2012)

I received the mail too.
And i ain't sending them any scores, if they have to put us in the foreign category =|


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

Well I sent them because they were good, but I will probably reject Shifa if I get in as an international. I thought it might also be to distinguish between the better student in case two of them have the same mark.


----------



## Arslan Chaudry (Sep 28, 2012)

heartbreak said:


> Well I sent them because they were good, but I will probably reject Shifa if I get in as an international. I thought it might also be to distinguish between the better student in case two of them have the same mark.


What were your scores? Exactly i thought the same too but i guess Shifa is running out of foreign students. They have 10 seats for them and the list shows probably 17 international candidates shortlisted for the interview.
So if we send the sat scores and they says you are selected on international seat rather then on local seat as LMDC is been currently doing so that would be unfair and so i thought not to send them =|
Therefore i'll call them tomorrow and will ask them in detail.


----------



## Moiz93 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Merit List!*

When is The Merit list coming out? Waiting for so long now.


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

Arslan Chaudry said:


> What were your scores? Exactly i thought the same too but i guess Shifa is running out of foreign students. They have 10 seats for them and the list shows probably 17 international candidates shortlisted for the interview.
> So if we send the sat scores and they says you are selected on international seat rather then on local seat as LMDC is been currently doing so that would be unfair and so i thought not to send them =|
> Therefore i'll call them tomorrow and will ask them in detail.


Physics: 760
Chemistry: 780
Biology: 720

Yeah that would be unfair, but I think they won't do that because most of their students are A-Levels so they can't just shift all of them as foreigners. At least I hope they don't because I already sent them. I guess if you don't get admission as a local, they'll give you an option as a foreigner.


----------



## Moiz93 (Sep 24, 2012)

*SAT II*



heartbreak said:


> Physics: 760
> Chemistry: 780
> Biology: 720
> 
> Yeah that would be unfair, but I think they won't do that because most of their students are A-Levels so they can't just shift all of them as foreigners. At least I hope they don't because I already sent them. I guess if you don't get admission as a local, they'll give you an option as a foreigner.


Friends, i dint appear for SAT II. can i still get in? Worried. :?


----------



## Arslan Chaudry (Sep 28, 2012)

Moiz93 said:


> When is The Merit list coming out? Waiting for so long now.


Friday hopefully.


----------



## Moiz93 (Sep 24, 2012)

*SAT II Issues*



Arslan Chaudry said:


> Friday hopefully.


Thanks man. and is SAT II compulsory for admission?


----------



## Arslan Chaudry (Sep 28, 2012)

Moiz93 said:


> Thanks man. and is SAT II compulsory for admission?


Did you get the e-mail to submit your SAT II Scores?


----------



## napster (Sep 12, 2012)

shifa list is out..go check it


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

napster said:


> shifa list is out..go check it


Can you send the link??? Btw no SAT is not compulsory because the E-Mail states "if you have it". So if you don't like probably a hundred people, you don't have a problem. Plus, SAT is not listed as a requirement, they can't change that, so if you don't have it, just do nothing I guess.


----------



## Moiz93 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Merit List*

No list is not out. that is the result of 1st year and 4th year of MBBS.


----------



## Arslan Chaudry (Sep 28, 2012)

napster said:


> shifa list is out..go check it


You scared the hell out of us =|


----------



## aquamarinaquarian (Oct 10, 2012)

heartbreak said:


> As a local, good luck! Should be out any time now hopefully.


Thanks, good luck to you too!  There is a list posted already although I don't think its the final merit list...:?


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

Lol, that's the first merit list!!!


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

Wheres the list? :s


----------



## sidnaq (Oct 1, 2011)

Shifa College of Medicine - Cumulative List of Applicants - Admissions 2012 its here!


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

Im in the top 100 but after 85 :s Am i safe ??
There will be 85 local seats,right?

- - - Updated - - -

Or this list includes foreign students tooo ? :S


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

No it doesn't. Apparently if you're in the top 128, you have a very strong chance. You guys should shift to this thread: http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-medical-schools/5471-shifas-first-merit-list-2012-released.html


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Now that interviews are over, let's close this thread. Like heartbreak said, continue any Shifa related discussion in the other thread.


----------

